# First Business Card Draft, C&C please



## TylerF (Mar 22, 2010)

So I decided I am going to get some cards made. I wanted to do something a little fun as opposed to the usual uptightness i see often lol. let me know what you think! i can take harshness lol. its only a first draft


----------



## iAstonish (Mar 22, 2010)

Its too "Cartoony"


Maybe it would work if you were a clown? lol

But seriously, it just doesn't work in my opinion. I see where you're going with the less serious approach, but this looks like a joke.


----------



## astrostu (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, my first thought was actually a horror movie.  The font doesn't work, the colors are too bright, the layout is okay, the background doesn't make sense ...otherwise it's fine. 

I realize that we all have our own concepts of what's good design and "cool" looking and will sell ourselves, but to me that design says that you are not someone to take seriously.  Maybe a kid's birthday party, but I can't think of any event I would hire you for otherwise.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 22, 2010)

WoW... Just TOO much.

That is one way to be remembered.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 22, 2010)

I hear you guys. Thanks for the honesty. Last night at 2am it looked a lot better for some reason haha. But like I said its a first draft. I didn't expect my first one to be a winner haha. Now I had printed them first then asked for c+c, then I woukd be in trouble haha


----------



## ghache (Mar 22, 2010)

i would use this to filter my joints.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 22, 2010)

too much of a cartoon, look at mine!

Front.



Back.


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the most important thing is for a business card to be elegant, and be a part of your overall "look".  Obviously, that card is hopefully not a part of your "look".


----------



## manicmike (Mar 22, 2010)

Like this...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YBxeDN4tbk&feature=related"]YouTube - Your business card is CRAP![/ame]


----------



## TylerF (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. But I'm not elegant lol. And I want my personality reflected in my photography and business style. I like to have fun. I do think I took it to the extreme though


----------

